# @nd Annual Offroad Toy Run



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*2nd Annual Offroad Toy Run Dec 7th 2013 at Xtreme Offroad Park*


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*move Christmas*

They need to move Christmas... the offroad Toy Run, the Boat toy run I gotta miss em all becuase of deer season.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some 2nd Annual Toy Run details. Talked with the Pastor at Crosby Church and he is very excited about the Toy Run this year. What he really is stressing is warm bodies to help him on December the 9th and 10 at the Wal-Mart in Atascosita. They get families approved every year for help, and with the help of volunteers, you get to help them shop and spend their money. Because some of them have never shopped before and need help to keep them in their budget and so on.

So those who would like to get their companies on board to donate, you can find the 501 C3 form on the link Im gonna post for Crosby Care. This donation will go towards the approved families. When they find out what amount they have coming in, then they can get X number of families approved.

Also Xtreme Offroad Park is gonna charge admission for the Toy Run, 100% of admission will be donated. 50% to Crosby Care fund, and 50% to Crosby Fire Department. How about that! We have a Christian Tv station on board this year that will be promoting the event as well. So please, remember Dec 7th, Toy Run! More details to follow

http://www.crosbycare.com/index.html


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> They need to move Christmas... the offroad Toy Run, the Boat toy run I gotta miss em all becuase of deer season.


Im sure you could miss this one Saturday!:cheers:


----------

